
Mini ITX 16-core Linux workstation board - qubex
https://www.solid-run.com/nxp-lx2160a-family/honeycomb-workstation/
======
qubex
I discovered this by reading about devices whose support has been mainlined in
the up-coming Linux 5.6 kernel.

It doesn’t feature any in-built graphics but the producer recommends AMD’s RX
series of discrete graphics cards. Unfortunately those will take up the only
PCIe expansion slot so unfortunately extra devices (I was hoping to add an
SDR) will have to be hosted over USB.

